# New Arrivals



## Mothman (Oct 11, 2005)

Post'y arrived with these two yesterday courtesy of 'mart broad' & 'Philjopa'. I'm very pleased with both of them but won't bore you with the spec's as I'm sure you're all familiar with these watches. My thanks to Martin & Phil for the great service

PRS-11 (Modified)










O&W MP2801










Richard


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

very nice looking watches


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

very nice,i like the o+w handwind ,suits the carbon band well.


----------



## Mothman (Oct 11, 2005)

Apologies, I'm getting my sales confused with my purchases, the O&W actually came from from 'bluejay' so my thanks to Ben for a great watch and quick delivery









Richard


----------

